# Photo competitions



## davholla (Sep 1, 2020)

In case you are interested

Luminar Bug Photography Awards 2020 | £20,000 worth of prizes to be won.

Finishs 7th September


Photography | National Insect Week

Finishes end of October


----------



## Space Face (Sep 1, 2020)

Some fantastic stuff on there.  Something to aspire to.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 1, 2020)

I avoid any contest that allows the promoters to use submitted images for any use they see fit.  In other words, they get free photos.



> you hereby grant Photocrowd Ltd, Buglife ......non-exclusive, irrevocable license to use your photograph(s) for.... the inclusion within printed and digital versions of any Competition calendar or other merchandise, display at exhibitions,.........


----------

